# TTXGP Race at Brands Hatch UK



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

http://www.egrandprix.com/news.php?id=156 

Appears they ran the final in both series, UK and Euro, this past weekend. Results are not clear on the website, but looks like a "fun" race in the rain, or is it mist?

Jozzer???? Got any details?

This is a quote from the site.


> Jenny Tinmouth's dominant season was aptly rounded off by not only taking the UK race win, crowning her the first ever TTXGP UK Champion


So congratulation to Jenny and Team Agni.

Cheers,

major


----------



## Jozzer (Mar 29, 2009)

Yes indeed Major, much rain, causing quite a few spills. I had my hands full repairing crash damage to 2 of our 3 bikes at this race, and massive sleep deprivation will make my report sketchy at best.
The Euro championship was won twice by Alessandro Brannetti on the CRP Racing bike from Italy, second place to Francochamps from Belgium and third to Munch racing of Germany. That happened twice, in that order, one race in the morning and a second in the afternoon alongside the British championship race.
For the UK championship, Jenny won for Agni, Kingston University came second with their first podium finish, and Pete Ward came 3rd on our TTX02.
Overall that leaves Jenny first place, Pete second, and I can't quite work out who will be third..(Poor Rob moon DNF, after hanging around all weekend waiting for his pack to be rebuilt after a failure at Assens).
Euro champ leaves CRP fist place overall, Francochamps second.

Great atmosphere as usual in the TTXGP paddock, and more electric racers than have ever been seen on one grid. 

Next up, Spain. Are you coming Major? I hear the Lightning has already been spotted lurking around in Europe

Cheers,

Steve

PS, if news is slow to appear, it's probably because the TTXGP crew have headed straight off for the Intermot show in Cologne for the week..


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Jozzer said:


> Next up, Spain. Are you coming Major? I hear the Lightning has already been spotted lurking around in Europe


Love to come across the pond and race with you fellows. Just need the boss to buy me a ticket. I haven't heard one way or the other yet.

Thanks for the report.

Hope to meet up with ya,

major


----------



## spring (Jun 25, 2010)

major said:


> http://www.egrandprix.com/news.php?id=156
> 
> Appears they ran the final in both series, UK and Euro, this past weekend. Results are not clear on the website, but looks like a "fun" race in the rain, or is it mist?
> 
> ...


Allesandro Branetti of eCRP Racing, and Gregory Fastro of Campus Francorchamps got *1st* and *2nd* places respectively, with using *Kelly **KDHE** controllers*. 
Jenny of Team Agni took the 4th place.


----------

